# Época Tropical - Pacífico



## Seringador (16 Mai 2006 às 09:29)

Bem já ando a uns dias a monitorizar o sistema tropical CHANCHU e agora está a surgir uma outra depressão tropical a estes desta!
Chqanchu pode dirigir-se para Hong Kong!
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/westpac/storm/dvor-wv11.GIF

Trajectória

http://tsr.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/tracker/dynamic/200602W_5F.html

Satelite

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/westpac/images/xxirgms5n.GIF

IRE

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/westpac/images/xxirgms5.GIF

E o novo nascimento!
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/archdat/...s1km.92WINVEST.15kts-NAmb-30N-1440E.100pc.jpg

Esta ano poderá ser uma época de excelência de eventos


----------



## Seringador (9 Ago 2006 às 12:07)

Está bastante activa com 3 sistemas e um que é muito belo e vai ser um Monstro este SAOMAI, o Inferno vai começar no Leste da China.


----------



## miguel (9 Ago 2006 às 19:15)

o SAOMAI está em cat.3 na altura que entrar nas costas da china pode estar muito perto de cat.4 pode estar eminente uma catástrofe na região  estou já a imaginar as perdas materiais e principalmente humanas dai resultantes...


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2006 às 03:19)

meus amigos a coisa é bem mais grave do ke eu pensava em relação a este tufãonão queria estar na pele dos chineses 
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/westpac/storm/dvor-nh11.GIF


----------



## miguel (10 Ago 2006 às 03:45)

já falta pouco para se iniciar a revolução:


----------



## Seringador (10 Ago 2006 às 09:56)

Neste momento está num grau de destruição imenso deveria de ter abarndado mas continua nasua máx. força, isto ás 07:30 da manhã
http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/tropic/real-time/westpac/storm/dvor-nh11.GIF

http://www.npmoc.navy.mil/jtwc/satshots/wp0806sams.jpg

Com ventos sustentados a rondar os 130kts (+/- 230 km/h)e rajadas até 160kts (275 km/h).
WTPN31 PGTW 100900   
MSGID/GENADMIN/NAVPACMETOCCEN PEARL HARBOR HI/JTWC//
SUBJ/TROPICAL CYCLONE WARNING//   
REF/A/MSG/NAVPACMETOCCEN/PEARL HARBOR HI/100753ZAUG2006//
AMPN/REF A IS A TROPICAL CYCLONE WARNING.//
RMKS/         
1. TYPHOON 08W (SAOMAI) WARNING NR 023    
   02 ACTIVE TROPICAL CYCLONES IN NORTHWESTPAC
   MAX SUSTAINED WINDS BASED ON ONE-MINUTE AVERAGE
    ---
   WARNING POSITION:
   100600Z --- NEAR 27.0N 121.2E
     MOVEMENT PAST SIX HOURS - 295 DEGREES AT 13 KTS
     POSITION ACCURATE TO WITHIN 025 NM
     POSITION BASED ON EYE FIXED BY A COMBINATION OF 
     SATELLITE AND RADAR
   PRESENT WIND DISTRIBUTION:
   MAX SUSTAINED WINDS - 130 KT, GUSTS 160 KT
   RADIUS OF 064 KT WINDS - 055 NM NORTHEAST QUADRANT
                            050 NM SOUTHEAST QUADRANT
                            050 NM SOUTHWEST QUADRANT
                            055 NM NORTHWEST QUADRANT
   RADIUS OF 050 KT WINDS - 075 NM NORTHEAST QUADRANT
                            070 NM SOUTHEAST QUADRANT
                            070 NM SOUTHWEST QUADRANT
                                   OVER WATER
                            070 NM NORTHWEST QUADRANT
                                   OVER WATER
   RADIUS OF 034 KT WINDS - 120 NM NORTHEAST QUADRANT
                            095 NM SOUTHEAST QUADRANT
                            095 NM SOUTHWEST QUADRANT
                                   OVER WATER
                            100 NM NORTHWEST QUADRANT
                                   OVER WATER


----------



## miguel (11 Ago 2006 às 16:19)

Última Hora  



2006-08-11 - 15:53:00

O maior nos últimos 50 anos
Tufão arrasa China 


Reuters


Pelo menos 104 pessoas morreram e 109 estão desaparecidas no sudeste da China na sequência da passagem do supertufão 'Saomai', o mais violento a atingir o país nos últimos 50 anos.






As províncias de Zhejiang e Fujian foram varridas por ventos de 216 quilómetros/hora, velocidade superior à alcançada pelo tufão que varreu a província de Zhejiang em Agosto de 1956, matando três mil pessoas. 

O balanço do número de vítimas é ainda provisório. Cerca de 54 mil casas e mais de 122 mil hectares de terras de cultivo foram destruídas. “Muitas pessoas estão a tentar abrigar-se em escolas e fábricas, depois das suas casas terem sido destruídas”, disse à Reuters fonte das autoridades de Jinxiang que indicam perto de 1,5 milhões de desalojados.

Em cinco cidades da província de Fujian a electricidade e as ligações telefónicas foram cortadas e milhares de pessoas estão sem água potável. 

O Saomai encaminha-se agora para o oeste do país, sob a forma de tempestade tropical, com ventos de 70 quilómetros/hora.


----------



## Seringador (11 Ago 2006 às 16:47)

miguel disse:


> Última Hora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que os danos não vão ficar por aqui


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 13:00)

O Pacífico é que continua a saga! 
http://tsr.mssl.ucl.ac.uk/


----------



## miguel (29 Ago 2006 às 16:06)

ponham os olhos nesta "besta" 

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HONOLULU HI
1000 AM HST FRI AUG 25 2006

...HURRICANE IOKE BECOMES FIFTH CATEGORY 5 HURRICANE IN CENTRAL 
PACIFIC AND UNOFFICIALLY HOLD THE LOWEST SEA LEVEL PRESSURE RECORD 
IN THE CENTRAL PACIFIC...

EARLIER TODAY HURRICANE IOKE STRENGTHENED TO CATEGORY 5 INTENSITY 
WITH WINDS ESTIMATED TO BE NEAR 160 MPH. THIS IS THE FIFTH CATEGORY 
5 HURRICANE ON RECORD IN THE CENTRAL PACIFIC...AND THE FIRST ONE 
SINCE 1994. IOKE IS THE FIRST STORM TO DEVELOP WITHIN THE CENTRAL 
PACIFIC AND ACHIEVE CATEGORY 5 STATUS. JOHN...EMILIA AND GILMA 
MOVED IN FROM THE EASTERN PACIFIC BEFORE STRENGTHENING...WHILE 
PATSY CAME IN FROM THE WEST PACIFIC. 

IT MUST BE NOTED THAT TROPICAL CYCLONE RECORDS IN THE CENTRAL 
PACIFIC BEFORE THE EARLY 1960S ARE INCOMPLETE.

THE TOP STRONGEST STORMS ON RECORD IN THE CENTRAL PACIFIC ARE
1. HURRICANE PATSY - CATEGORY 5 - 150KT/175MPH - SEPTEMBER 1959
2. HURRICANE JOHN  - CATEGORY 5 - 150KT/175MPH - AUGUST 1994
3. HURRICANE EMILIA- CATEGORY 5 - 140KT/160MPH - JULY 1994
4. HURRICANE GILMA - CATEGORY 5 - 140KT/160MPH - JULY 1994
5. HURRICANE IOKE  - CATEGORY 5 - 140KT/160MPH - AUGUST 2006
6. HURRICANE RICK  - CATEGORY 4 - 125KT/145MPH - SEPTEMBER 1985
7. HURRICANE INIKI - CATEGORY 4 - 125KT/145MPH - SEPTEMBER 1992
8. HURRICANE FABIO - CATEGORY 4 - 120KT/140MPH - AUGUST 1988

AT THE SAME TIME...THE ESTIMATED SURFACE PRESSURE FROM SATELLITE 
ANALYSIS WAS 921MB OR 27.20 INCHES. 

WITH GILMA AND JOHN THERE WAS AIR FORCE RECONNAISANCE AIRCRAFT THAT 
MEASURED SEA LEVEL PRESSURE. GILMA BOTTOMED OUT AT 926MB OR 27.35 
INCHES AND JOHN REACHED 929MB OR 27.43 INCHES. HURRICANE INIKI WAS 
AT 938MB OR 27.70 INCHES AT ITS PEAK.


----------



## Seringador (29 Ago 2006 às 16:15)

miguel disse:


> ponham os olhos nesta "besta"
> 
> PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE HONOLULU HI
> ...



Este ano é a vez do Pacífico a bater todos os records de pressão e nº eventos intensos


----------



## Luis França (1 Set 2006 às 17:00)

Super Typhoon Knocks Out Weather Sensors
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2006-08-31-22-32-13


----------



## Seringador (1 Set 2006 às 17:30)

E a Ilha de Wake voi varrida...estava mm no meio

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/natural_hazards_v2.php3?img_id=13828


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 17:24)

No Pacífico Oriental, a tempestade tropical Lane parece tomar o rumo para o México, o mesmo rumo que um furacão no mês passado  (John se não estou em erro )


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2006 às 17:31)

Tanto aqui como no Atlântico, as trajectórias parecem ser um pouco mais a leste do que era habitual.


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2006 às 17:34)

Dan disse:


> Tanto aqui como no Atlântico, as trajectórias parecem ser um pouco mais a leste do que era habitual.



Situação que pode estar a antever um El-niño para o fim deste ano, como também já o denunciam as anomalias de temperatura positiva no pacífico sul.


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2006 às 17:37)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Situação que pode estar a antever um El-niño para o fim deste ano, como também já o denunciam as anomalias de temperatura positiva no pacífico sul.



Parece haver essa possibilidade.


----------



## Luis França (14 Set 2006 às 17:40)

Parece que já nasceu de novo este ano e vai até final de 2007:

El Nino weather pattern forms in Pacific
http://science.monstersandcritics.c....php/El_Nino_weather_pattern_forms_in_Pacific


----------



## Seringador (14 Set 2006 às 18:09)

Dan disse:


> Parece haver essa possibilidade.



Sim´, parece haver esta tendência e até já se começa a notar as SST: 
http://www.osdpd.noaa.gov/PSB/EPS/SST/data/anomnight.9.11.2006.gif 
Para o ano a Austrália e a Indonésia vão sofrer seca...


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2006 às 01:00)

*Re: Época Tropical - Pacífico "Furacão LANE"*

No Pacífico Oriental, o furacão Lane está na cat. 3 com ventos na ordem dos 195km/h, a pressão é de 957mb. Está neste momento a entrar em terra no México. 





Num ano normal os furacões nesta parte do Pacífico tendem a se dirigir para Oeste, mas este ano uma grande parte deles está a se formar e a se dirigir mais a leste, situação idêntica se passa no Atlântico Norte com os furacões mais para leste. Uma situação que revela correntes fortes de oeste que "arrastam" os furacões mais para leste, uma outra situação a registar também associada é o aumento da temperatura do mar, no pacífico oriental Sul, revelando o início de um El-niño.


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 11:04)

*Tufão Xangsane*

É simplesmente assustador estas previsões, apenas há 24 horas o tufão  Xangsane estava previsto chegar a terra nas Filipinas em Cat.1 diminuindo para tempestade tropical. 
A realidade é outra, e muito mais drástica, este tufão chegou perto da Costa em Cat.2 e está agora em terra em Cat. *4* com ventos superiores a 210 km/h, quando a previsão apontava tempestade tropical... Isto é assustador, com uma semana esperamos erros e compreendemos, mas com menos de 24 horas estas previsões por e simplesmente não podem acontecer. Com tantos dados disponíveis, pelo menos acredito que sim, esta diferença podia ser quando muito de uma categ.  mas trata-se de tempestade tropical vrs tufão cat. 4.
Em 24 horas, sabendo que é tempestade tropical as pessoas podem reforçar as casas mas não necessitam sair delas, mas cat.4 é outra história...


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2006 às 12:06)

*Re: Tufão Xangsane*



Rogpacheco disse:


> É simplesmente assustador estas previsões, apenas há 24 horas o tufão  Xangsane estava previsto chegar a terra nas Filipinas em Cat.1 diminuindo para tempestade tropical.
> A realidade é outra, e muito mais drástica, este tufão chegou perto da Costa em Cat.2 e está agora em terra em Cat. *4* com ventos superiores a 210 km/h, quando a previsão apontava tempestade tropical... Isto é assustador, com uma semana esperamos erros e compreendemos, mas com menos de 24 horas estas previsões por e simplesmente não podem acontecer. Com tantos dados disponíveis, pelo menos acredito que sim, esta diferença podia ser quando muito de uma categ.  mas trata-se de tempestade tropical vrs tufão cat. 4.
> Em 24 horas, sabendo que é tempestade tropical as pessoas podem reforçar as casas mas não necessitam sair delas, mas cat.4 é outra história...



Concortdo plenamente, ás vezes fico parvo com as previsões...  
Vai ser devastador para o SE das Filipinas


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2006 às 17:08)

Infelizmente a saga continua, nas recentes previsões o tufão mantém-se em cat. 4 em todo o percurso por terra nas Filipinas. De manhã fazia referência a esta instabilidade de previsões, reforço-a agora, por exemplo: De manhã a região onde se situa a capital Manila (Bulacan), seria fustigada por ventos de tufão em cat1 agora em menos de 12 horas a previsão alerta para cat4! É uma diferença abismal, que não se compreende em tão curto espaço de tempo.
Aqui fica a mais recente previsão:


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 17:18)

cada vez detesto mais os modelos de previsao...


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2006 às 16:45)

Tufão que passou ontem pelas Filipinas deixou 15 mortos pelo menos, diminuiu um pouco a intensidade ao passar por terra. Hoje voltou a ganhar intensidade e está em cat4. Proxima "paragem" Vietname.


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2006 às 17:10)

Pois é tenho um conhecido Hue e vai interceptar o Tufão, é um colega James no fórum inglês "Typhoon Chaser" vai hoje de Avião para Danang 
Só gostava de estar na pele dele 
Vai chegar com ventos até 115-120knts


----------



## Seringador (2 Out 2006 às 14:03)

Seringador disse:


> Pois é tenho um conhecido Hue e vai interceptar o Tufão, é um colega James no fórum inglês "Typhoon Chaser" vai hoje de Avião para Danang
> Só gostava de estar na pele dele
> Vai chegar com ventos até 115-120knts




Boas ele já postou algumas fotos, depois irá colocar o video, podem ver aqui:
http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/4/92318/ShowThread.aspx


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Out 2006 às 20:05)

Fabulosas fotos, isso sim é coragem e amor pela ciência, viajar para estar na rota de um furacão!!!


----------



## Rog (3 Out 2006 às 16:13)

Seringador disse:


> Pois é tenho um conhecido Hue e vai interceptar o Tufão, é um colega James no fórum inglês "Typhoon Chaser" vai hoje de Avião para Danang
> Só gostava de estar na pele dele
> Vai chegar com ventos até 115-120knts



Deve ser cá uma adernalina, mas não era para mim  ...


----------



## Seringador (3 Out 2006 às 17:28)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Deve ser cá uma adernalina, mas não era para mim  ...



Pois para mim é uma situação de sonho, isso ou um tornado, se houvesse alguém que quisesse patrocinar uma expedição eu alinhava a 100%


----------



## Seringador (4 Out 2006 às 16:30)

Boas,

Mais fotos dos estragos do Xangsane no Vietenam do colega do TWO

http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/5/89607/ShowThread.aspx#89607


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Out 2006 às 23:15)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mais fotos dos estragos do Xangsane no Vietenam do colega do TWO
> 
> http://theweatheroutlook.com/twocommunity/forums/5/89607/ShowThread.aspx#89607



Ui, ui. Não era eu que ia para lá, primeiro porque naquilo não há lei nem ordem, é daqueles países onde entras mas nunca se sabe se sais e como sais .
E depois porque estudar um fenómeno destes _in loco_ é um grande risco , mas pronto é sempre bom haver quem goste, eu preferia arriscar o pescoço a estudar grandes nevadas e avalanches ou os clímas nos pólos, por exemplo


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2006 às 23:50)

Pelo Atlântico os furacões desapareceram por este ano .... No Pacífico Oriental parece que ainda têm um último fôlego a dar, o Furacão Paul dentro de algumas horas deverá atingir o México em cat.1.


----------



## Luis França (29 Out 2006 às 15:25)

O super tufao Cimaron chegou às Filipinas:


----------



## tozequio (29 Out 2006 às 16:25)

Que imagem espectacular


----------



## Seringador (30 Out 2006 às 10:48)

Vai ser destruidor é uma bela imagem Luís 
E vai para o Vietnam


----------



## Luis França (17 Nov 2006 às 01:11)

Ainda temos o Sérgio bem vivo (157km)


----------



## Minho (1 Dez 2006 às 16:20)

*Tufão Durian Mata 198 pessoas nas Filipinas*

Bem mortífero este furacão.... com rajadas superiores a 220km/h e ventos sustidos de 190km/h  

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/A/ASIA_STORM?SITE=ALDOT&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Rog (18 Dez 2006 às 22:58)

As Filipinas voltam a estar amaeçadas por mais uma tempestade tropical... 



> A tempestade tropical "Trami", com ventos de 65 km/h, ameaça castigar a parte leste da ilha de Luzon, principal do arquipélago filipino, que sofreu com quatro tufões nos últimos quatro meses.
> 
> O meteorologista Bobby Rivera, da Administração de Serviços Atmosférico, Geológico e Astronômico das Filipinas (Pagasa), indicou que o "Trami" foi localizado 1.690 quilômetros ao leste de Luzon na madrugada desta segunda-feira.
> 
> ...



FEF


----------

